# Texas "gas shortage"



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

The warehouse (SATX5) has been so empty this past week. And been getting alot of increased rates avail. WHICH IS AWESOME. If we could find the gas to make it to the warehouse. LOL. On sunday i had to return to warehouse with 1/3 of my deliveries because i couldn't find gas ANYWHERE and was on less then a quarter tank. it was either finish my deliveries and maybe have some gas to make it home. but i cant sit on empty with 2 kids incase of an emergency. i called 15 stations and passed by like 20 and all were empty. Did the same thing when i got home. Half the news says no gas shortage, mayor says none. but the lines at the gas station and the closed pumps say something else. Last week i fille at 1.99/g not its up to 2.60/g


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Yep anytime they can put the screws to us. Gas went up .10 cent a gallon here and we don't even get it from TX. The rest of the country too.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Since texas supplies a large portion of gas to the whole country it will affect everyone. Here prices went way up.....last fillup was about 2.15 a gallon, last night filled up and the cheapest I could find was 2.69. So, big jump there.

Now another storm heading our way......not good.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Meh. Cheapest it's been all summer is $2.80 in Norcal. Welcome to our world.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Meh. Cheapest it's been all summer is $2.80 in Norcal. Welcome to our world.


Socialism tax is not cheap !


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> The warehouse (SATX5) has been so empty this past week. And been getting alot of increased rates avail. WHICH IS AWESOME. If we could find the gas to make it to the warehouse. LOL. On sunday i had to return to warehouse with 1/3 of my deliveries because i couldn't find gas ANYWHERE and was on less then a quarter tank. it was either finish my deliveries and maybe have some gas to make it home. but i cant sit on empty with 2 kids incase of an emergency. i called 15 stations and passed by like 20 and all were empty. Did the same thing when i got home. Half the news says no gas shortage, mayor says none. but the lines at the gas station and the closed pumps say something else. Last week i fille at 1.99/g not its up to 2.60/g


Check this site
http://tracker.gasbuddy.com/MobileDefault.aspx

Not the app that link shows who should have gas


----------

